# Van Halen - Ontario



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

August 5 – London, ON @ Western Fair Grounds
August 7 – Toronto, ON @ Molson Canadian Amphitheatre


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome...I'm more about KWS, but hey...Eddie is back (wish Hagar was still front man though. He put the rock back into it)

Kind of an odd Mix (VH & KWS) ?


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

eek.......the Western Fair??? Seems like an odd place for VH..........


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

And just to clarify, noman - the show is at the Western Fair Grounds (or whatever they call that area now, maybe the "Western Fair District"??) - the actual Western Fair won't be firing up for another month after the show.

Have to assume it'll be at the grandstand that I believe holds around 6,000 for a show.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I can't go anymore. DLR just kills any vibe I had for them. They were my favourite all through the 80's and 90's. Seen them live
multiple times. The last was the worst. Dave is terrible. Embarrassing actually.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Let's face it Dave is getting on in years! We all are for that matter! When I saw him in 2012 he was starting to lose it just a bit but he was still good. He could still sing but not like he used to.
I thoroughly enjoyed the show though.

Why are they playing some really shitty venues?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have never seriously listened or watched VH. I stopped listening to new music during the entire decade of the 80s. My first real exposure to VH was the video 'Jump" which my then two year old insisted on watching and listening and jumping to. It wasn't until the 90s that I really noticed his guitar playing, but by then 'Jump" had resulted in an adverse reaction every time I heard DLR's voice and why I preferred Sammy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> I have never seriously listened or watched VH. I stopped listening to new music during the entire decade of the 80s. My first real exposure to VH was the video 'Jump" which my then two year old insisted on watching and listening and jumping to. It wasn't until the 90s that I really noticed his guitar playing, but by then 'Jump" had resulted in an adverse reaction every time I heard DLR's voice and why I preferred Sammy.


Prolly the worst VH song you could have stumbled upon for an introduction


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

the first time that I heard 'panama' on the radio,
I thought he was singing 'enema'.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> the first time that I heard 'panama' on the radio,
> I thought he was singing 'enema'.


ROTFLMAO! Enema! I near lost my coffee when I read this! That just cracked me right up!

That is my absolute favorite song of theirs!

[video=youtube;w-NshzYK9y0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-NshzYK9y0[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Dave is sliding down a slippery slope. He looks terrible and sounds not very good BUT Ed looks radiant and still kicks some serious ass playing guitar. I seriously am still head over heels in love with EVH! OMG he looks so hot!

[video=youtube;Rei0kQxDuPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rei0kQxDuPc[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

Lola said:


> I near lost my coffee when I read this!


and you wonder why you can't sleep?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> and you wonder why you can't sleep?


Au contraire my friend! I have been drinking coffee 24/7 all my life at any point in the day. It's only the last 5 years that I have experienced sleep depravation. I drink regular coffee during the day and decaf after 6. I only drink 2 or 3 a day. I sound like I drink vast copious amounts of it but I don't think 2 or 3 a day warrants calling it that!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Lola said:


> Dave is sliding down a slippery slope. He looks terrible and sounds not very good


While Dave was never the greatest singer in my books (more of a showman) I have to give him props for that performance... not sure if you noticed the bandage on his nose- apparently he took a baton (?.. LOL) in the nose and in true showman fashion- the show must go on. Apparently after they finished he had to get 14 stitches! Considering that I have to take my hat off to him for not being a princess and calling the whole thing off... singing with a significant wound to the nose has got to suck...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

Lola said:


> Au contraire my friend! I have been drinking coffee 24/7 all my life at any point in the day. It's only the last 5 years that I have experienced sleep depravation.
> I drink regular coffee during the day and decaf after 6. I only drink 2 or 3 a day. I sound like I drink vast copious amounts of it but I don't think 2 or 3 a day warrants calling it that!


My apologies. I made the assumption 
that it's caffeinated all day long.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> While Dave was never the greatest singer in my books (more of a showman) I have to give him props for that performance... not sure if you noticed the bandage on his nose- apparently he took a baton (?.. LOL) in the nose and in true showman fashion- the show must go on. Apparently after they finished he had to get 14 stitches! Considering that I have to take my hat off to him for not being a princess and calling the whole thing off... singing with a significant wound to the nose has got to suck...


While I'd give him props for soldiering on, his diminished vocal abilities can no longer serve the music. It's sad and painful to hear. It sounds like someone is choking him! The live album they just put out is showcasing presumably the best of their performances and it shows that it's time to hang it up for Dave. I actually preferred the original Dave material to the Sammy years yet I'd have to say that I wouldn't be interested in seeing any VH version unless both Sammy (who, by all accounts still "has it") and Michael Anthony were back in the fold. It's a shame it took so long for Eddie to clean up and get back together with Dave. Eddie's looking/sounding better than he has in a long time.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> My apologies. I made the assumption
> that it's caffeinated all day long.


Hey NP! Apology accepted! Now let's get on with the show! :sCh_odie:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2015)

shouldn't VH be doing casino shows by now? lol.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> While I'd give him props for soldiering on, his diminished vocal abilities can no longer serve the music. It's sad and painful to hear. It sounds like someone is choking him! The live album they just put out is showcasing presumably the best of their performances and it shows that it's time to hang it up for Dave. I actually preferred the original Dave material to the Sammy years yet I'd have to say that I wouldn't be interested in seeing any VH version unless both Sammy (who, by all accounts still "has it") and Michael Anthony were back in the fold. It's a shame it took so long for Eddie to clean up and get back together with Dave. Eddie's looking/sounding better than he has in a long time.


Ya I would have to agree about Dave! He was always my favorite. I absolutely detested Sammy. He just didn't compliment the band the way Dave did in his hey day. Dave could dazzle everyone. Eddie looks so together! He looks absolutely radiant and so happy. It is a shame that he didn't do this before but you can't change anything, you just have to move forward!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG Eddie looks amazing. I wouldn't kick him out of bed for eating crackers or anything else for that matter. One hot looking 60 year old. He is just gorgeous. Looking fit and fabulous! I have had a 30 year love affair with this man! He is hot, hot, hot!

[video=youtube;loCSuOovbnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loCSuOovbnE[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Compare this version with the above at beginning of page 2. Dave is really losing. Eddie is sounding just as good! I do miss Michael Anthony. Wolf is great and who knows what he will be like in 5 years from now. The kid definitely has the talent but MA just added that special magic to VH!

[video=youtube;Cn8APTMyKsg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn8APTMyKsg[/video]


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Dave isn't singing as much as he is filling in, between the spaces of his yeows, heys, and talking spurts. Yes he's getting old and we'd probably fare no better. He was great at one time. It's not so much his poor singing that bothered me the last time I saw them live. It was his weird, awkward stage presence. The part where he did a 10 minute video about his dogs that he trains to herd sheep. He seriously did a dialogue about his dogs during the live show. WTF? He pranced around with some sort of half-man half-woman dance moves with scarves, batons, and slippers on. It scarred me for life. I paid to see a rock show. Not really sure what I got for my money. I do know that I could actually sing more lyrics from memory than Dave could. This is why I would rather not see them any more. I prefer to remember them as the great rock gods that they were. Eddy flat our kills. He's got his shit together and sounds amazing. This VH band is all he's got, so if he wants to play live and do his music, he needs Dave, or Sammy or Gary along.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

EVH needs to find someone new! Sammy is disgusting and Gary Sherone was just awful! Some new blood is needed.

I saw that too about the Dave's dogs at the concert. It shouldn't have been a part of the show. At the time though, I didn't really care!


----------

